# bearded dragon eggs !



## jasepotter89 (Apr 9, 2007)

hi my beardie layed 23 eggs 8 days ago , ive got them in the incubator set at 29 degrees , its her 1st clutch and ive read everywere their first clutches are normally infertile,the eggs haven't started going saggy or yellow or anything yet , does anybody no how long it will be before i no if they are going to survive or die ? cheers


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

jasepotter89 said:


> hi my beardie layed 23 eggs 8 days ago , ive got them in the incubator set at 29 degrees , its her 1st clutch and ive read everywere their first clutches are normally infertile,the eggs haven't started going saggy or yellow or anything yet , does anybody no how long it will be before i no if they are going to survive or die ? cheers


from a recent 1st timer, we had 3 hatch, had low as 1 before, about 7 years ago..

all looked manky with a odd one better than others...you aint nowt to lose


----------



## jasepotter89 (Apr 9, 2007)

did they come out manky or did they go like this after they was layed , how long should it be before the 1's that are going to die do die , cheers for the reply


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

jasepotter89 said:


> did they come out manky or did they go like this after they was layed , how long should it be before the 1's that are going to die do die , cheers for the reply


they all looked the same when they were laid. they dropped off one by one, some really bad....mould etc. its been know for really bad eggs to hatch fine....just removed mouldy ones etc.


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with CoolJules post.


----------

